# Winter flounder



## belmartommy (Mar 15, 2005)

Just found this site. Any reports of flounder in the Shark River, I spend most weekends in teh area.


----------



## poejace (Jan 27, 2005)

*Belmar*

I guess your from Belmar.I fish that area quite often
party boats and surf along side the jetties man its good striper fishing there. Anyhow the flounder are just starting to show up another week or two when the water warms up

good luck 

Joe


----------



## belmartommy (Mar 15, 2005)

Bought a summer/retirement home their last year. Just started saltwater angling again. Did get some short stripers in the surf last fall. Didn't realize what I had been missing all these years.


----------

